# Why is my doctor so against thyroidectomy for Graves?



## BaylorBear (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi again!

My doctor wants me to do RAI, and I just don't want to do it. The main reasons are (and please correct me if I'm wrong!):

1. My gut feeling says not to do it! I have felt this way since 2008 when RAI was first mentioned.

2. If you have any eye involvement, RAI can make it worse.

3. If you have had Grave's a long time, it can be harder to kill off your thyroid.

4. Some people have to have RAI up to three times before it finally works.

5. It is easier to stabilize thyroid levels after surgery, than after RAI.

6. We have three small children and while it would be possible to take precautions/stay away from them after RAI, it would be a pain - especially if I had to have it more than once.

I told my endocrinologist that I would prefer to have my thyroid removed and she said, "In the past they used to do more thyroidectomies for hyperthyroidism but due to the risk for complications now days the only cases that get surgery are the patients that are unable to get good control of their hyperthyroidism with medication or RAI".

She said that she would refer me to a surgeon so that I could discuss the risks/complications with them.

I have two surgeons in mind that I would like to see for a consultation. They are both excellent surgeons and specialize in the head/neck areas.

Am I wrong in any of my reasons to avoid RAI? Do you think my endo has a valid point about not having a thyroidectomy?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I think both "methods" have their pros and cons as well as risks and benefits.


----------



## BaylorBear (Oct 20, 2015)

You are right about that! There are risks with thyroidectomy as well. I don't know why this is such a hard decision for me!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

BaylowBear-

I vote surgery - I had alot of the same concerns and was lucky enough to have a friend who was a nurse anesthesiologist who referred me to a general surgeon who specialized in endocrine surgeries. I put my "permanent decision" off for 4.5 years and finally decided on surgery. I was one who could not stabilize on anti thyroid medications.

My surgeon responded when asked - does thyroid surgery ever get deneyed by insurance - NO.

Go with your gut, have the surgery and prepare yourself to and interview your surgeon.

Have a list of questions prepared that you already know the answers to and see how they respond.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I think that it may have to do w/your insurance. Doctors are sadly restricted by the confines of the insurance companies.

See if you can find out. Call your insurance.

Also, go see an ENT. You are the patient and you deserve to get what you need and want. I am w/you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Go with your gut! It's your body and your call. And you are on point with your reasons, too.


----------

